# 1970 GTO interior questions



## Fuzzy1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello, first time posting here. I'm starting to get things around to restore my '70 Judge, (barn find basket case). I thought I was going to just do an interior color match, but now I'm finding the entire interior was recolored. They did a nice job, but I'm realy confused on what the correct color is suposed to be. On the build sheet, it says it's # 57 Sandle wood, and what it is right now is a dark sandle color, close to brown. Then I looked closer to the dash, and where the cluster was, it was originally a light sandle color. I think they dyed even the visors, and headliner and for sure the door panels were dyed...what's unerneath matches the light color from the dash. Do you think it's possible the dealer would have done this to cover a mistake in ordering...or to match a customer preferance? It's a very low optioned Judge that was delivered new from Royal. Does anyone have a picture of what the #57 color coded interior looks like? Thanks for any help. Jeff :thumbsup:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Sandalwood interior for 70 is color code 257 and color can be seen here.

1970 GTO Specs, Colors, Facts, History, and Performance | Classic Car Database


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ok, so Sandlewood is the lightest color they used...and somewhere along the way someone changed the color. Thanks! That is a great link.


----------

